# ceiling tiles or blue foam



## jmorris (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello,I think I bit off more than I can chew. Im building a new track,4ln Tomy, and got some ceiling tile to make the rock sides for the overpass,but Im not very happy with what I got done so far.Itsnot too late to remove it and put down blue or pink foam.What is easiest? glue the foam down,skulp it,(with what?) then paint it,(with what?). Or is there something even easier? Im at a stand still. Thanks ,Jim. Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ive seen good results with either. You can paint either one with artists acrylics (Walmart craft dept) in varying shades of greys or browns. The small bottles are about one dollar, the bigger ones are a slightly better bargain. I would get one big bottle of the mid grey or brown, and small bottles of darker and lighter. What you'll want will depend on where you're modeling. Also grab some cheap artist brushes. Those paints clean up with water, so wash the brushes as soon as you're done.

As far as sculpting, I never worked with the ceiling tiles. My experience is with the pink or blue foam. The pink/blue sands easy for contours, or you can rake an edge with a fork for texture. It is a little messy when sanding, but nothing a vacuum can't handle. T believe the trick with the ceiling tiles is to break the tiles and use the rough edges for the visible part. Same painting tricks apply. Best bet is to look at whatever rock cuts you have in your area for ideas as far as colors.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I used blue foam and was quite pleased with the results. I used a drywall saw to cut it to rough dimensions, a surform rasp to shape, hack saw blade for horizontal scores and various size chisels to dig out.

See these posts:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3424265&postcount=68
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3666188&postcount=77
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3685272&postcount=80
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3685276&postcount=81

See the entire build thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=257356

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## jmorris (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replys guys. On the pictures of the track, may I ask what you used for the white gaurd rails? I will need to put something like that around the elevated portion of my track.


----------



## roddster (Jan 17, 2010)

Foam is the light-weight solution. Check out the Model Railroader section for tips on how to shape and decorate to get the look you want.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I like the blue foam myself

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=367902&page=7


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

jmorris said:


> Thanks for the replys guys. On the pictures of the track, may I ask what you used for the white gaurd rails? I will need to put something like that around the elevated portion of my track.


Are you referring to the white retaining walls in the picture below. If so, it's mostly "lattice" from the home improvement store. I purchased mine at Lowes.










See the link below for lattice:

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1

It won't bend around tight turns, so I used foam core board; cut kerfs in the back so that it would bend (see below)










The FoamWerks V-Groove Cutter (http://www.foamwerks.com/tools/vgroove/) makes it easy to cut shallow grooves so you can bend the foam board. Cover the back with FoamWerks Foamboard tape. I believe FoamWerks productsare available at most Hobby Lobby Stores.



















Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

someone mentioned the long vinyl pieces from vertical blinds. a ride by an apt complex around the beginning/end of the month and there will probably be plenty in the dumpster.


----------

